# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Заработок на инфо-портале

## dnkl

Привет всем! Наверняка всем известен информационный портал SMI2.RU с посещаемостью миллион в сутки. Хочу предложить вам способ заработка на smi2.ru. Любой пользователь этого сайта может добавлять новости информационного характера со ссылкой на различные информ. бюро типа лента.ру или риа.ру, или же свои собственные пресс-релизы. 

Добавляя новости у пользователя увеличивается стаж и уровень. Достигнув 5ого уровня администрация сайта начинает платить пользователю деньги за переходы по рекламным ссылкам в его новостях(рекламу размещает сама администрация, а вы просто добавляете новости).

Вот я и решил создать на сайте группу (на smi2 можно создать любую группу по интересам) для того, чтобы каждый участник этой группы добавлял в нее свою новость и кликал по рекламе в новостях других участников этой группы. 

Таким образом, достигается максимальный полезный эффект! Стоимость одного перехода - 30-40коп. Если в группе будет 100 человек и каждый добавит по три новости, то каждый получит по 120 рублей. 

5й Уровень достигается следующим образом: 3ий уровень дается автоматически после заполнения анкеты на 80%. До пятого дойти можно за день, разместив новостей 8-9. На добавления одной новости уходит секунд 15-20. 

Вобщем давайте попробуем! Регистрируйтесь, заполняйте анкету, получайте 5ый уровень и вступайте в клуб http://smi2.ru/clans/431.

Я на сайте http://smi2.ru/danilovnkl

----------

